# Visa Subclass 155 RRV



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi,

The travel facility on my PR visa is expiring in Feb 2019. As per guidelines, I am eligible for 1 year of RRV 155 (I have been in Australia as a permanent resident for less than 2 years and have substantial ties to Australia).

How much time does it take for processing of RRV 155 for 1 year travel facility?

Read somewhere that it might take 3-5 months.

Would appreciate help.

TIA
Ratnesh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi,
> 
> The travel facility on my PR visa is expiring in Feb 2019. As per guidelines, I am eligible for 1 year of RRV 155 (I have been in Australia as a permanent resident for less than 2 years and have substantial ties to Australia).
> 
> ...


I do not from where you have picked up the 1 year RRV
The department website shows either 5 years or 3 months

The processing times are only a few weeks and not a few months as per the website

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/155-

Cheers


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

newbienz said:


> I do not from where you have picked up the 1 year RRV
> The department website shows either 5 years or 3 months
> 
> The processing times are only a few weeks and not a few months as per the website
> ...


Check here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...s/supporting/Pages/155/subclass-155-visa.aspx


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Check here - https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...s/supporting/Pages/155/subclass-155-visa.aspx


No idea about that 

Cheers


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)* has a section for "processing time"


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Hi,
> 
> The travel facility on my PR visa is expiring in Feb 2019. As per guidelines, I am eligible for 1 year of RRV 155 (I have been in Australia as a permanent resident for less than 2 years and have substantial ties to Australia).
> 
> ...



Hi

Taking 12 weeks plus for the concessional 1 year RRV 155 visas. Onshore applications can be granted while you are inside or outside Australia - you can get Bridging visa A and then B if you apply while inside Australia and your current RRV expires before grant of next RRV

Regards

tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Taking 12 weeks plus for the concessional 1 year RRV 155 visas. Onshore applications can be granted while you are inside or outside Australia - you can get Bridging visa A and then B if you apply while inside Australia and your current RRV expires before grant of next RRV
> 
> ...


That’s why you are on demand in the forum

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> *Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)* has a section for "processing time"


So nice to see your posts bro!


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Ratnesh,

I am also in the same situation like you. I am also a permanent resident for less than 2 years and have substantial ties to Australia. The travel facility is expiring in Nov 2018.

I have applied for RRV in March. Its almost 4 months now but no response.

I guess we will have to wait and see..

Regards

Praveen Kumar


----------



## KDS (Mar 3, 2018)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> I am also in the same situation like you. I am also a permanent resident for less than 2 years and have substantial ties to Australia. The travel facility is expiring in Nov 2018.
> 
> ...


Hi Praveen,

Could you please let us know if you were able to get RRV and how much was the processing time? Did you apply offshore or onshore?

Thanks!


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

KDS said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> Could you please let us know if you were able to get RRV and how much was the processing time? Did you apply offshore or onshore?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,

I got my RRV after 6 months and i applied from Onshore.

Regards
Praveen


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello fellow expats,

I have similar situation, got my grant in Nov 2015 and valid until Sep 2020. However there was a delay in grant and in the meantime we moved to US. I made entry on PR in 2016, but we have a baby and did not move yet. 
We finally plan to move in mid 2019 (yet to figure out job). But that won't get us 2 years by Sep 2020. So what will be my options?

Thanks in advance,
SS


----------



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

praveenfire said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my RRV after 6 months and i applied from Onshore.
> 
> ...


Hi Praveen,

By the time you got your visa, your 2 years were completed?
Had they granted you 1 yr or 5 yrs visa.

I have applied for RRV (not meeting 2 yrs residence requirement). Is there any fast track processing we can apply for. I have applied for visa this month and have to visit India in December. My two years will complete in Feb'19.

Thanks !!
Sandy


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

sober_sandy said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> By the time you got your visa, your 2 years were completed?
> Had they granted you 1 yr or 5 yrs visa.
> ...


Hi Sandy
Did you receive any reply or visa?


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Ratnesh,
> 
> I am also in the same situation like you. I am also a permanent resident for less than 2 years and have substantial ties to Australia. The travel facility is expiring in Nov 2018.
> 
> ...



HI Praveen
Pls guide me what needs to be mentioned in substatial ties? example


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

rahulkap1 said:


> HI Praveen
> Pls guide me what needs to be mentioned in substatial ties? example


Hi Rahul,

Please refer to the below link for the details
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/resident-return-visa-155-157#HowTo

Go to step 2 and there you will find all the information.

Warm Regards
Praveen


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

praveenfire said:


> Hi Rahul,
> 
> Please refer to the below link for the details
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/resident-return-visa-155-157#HowTo
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Ina_d (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi All,

I have a question abt RRV and was hoping to get some help.

I have a RRV valid until Dec 2021. I'm currently offshore and will not be able to return to Australia anytime soon. 

Im confused about the validity of the RRV. If the travel facility on the RRV has expired , is the RRV still valid and will the years that I will be living with an expired RRV be counted towards my citizenship application ?

My goal is the Australian citizenship which needs an applicant to be residing in Aus on a VALID VISA for 4 years before applying. 

If I enter Australia around Nov 2021, will I be eligible to apply for another RRV in Nov 2023 until I get my citizenship ?

Any help is much appreciated !


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Guys, need help. 

Want to know if I can get RRV. 

My pr travel facility expires March 2020 and I have not lived more than 4 months in Australia. Currently I am in Canada and my company will be sending me to Australia for few weeks to work there. 

May I know if I can apply for RRV during that time? 

How long before I can apply for RRV from onshore as my PR travel facility will expire in March 2020, can I apply for RRV in feb 2019 from onshore ? 

Is it necessary to show job in Australia while applying RRV from onshore as I may not be able to show.

Please help experts. 

Thanks 
Silvi 

I


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Guys, need help.
> 
> Want to know if I can get RRV.
> 
> ...


Anyone ? Help Guys.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ina_d said:


> If the travel facility on the RRV has expired , is the RRV still valid and will the years that I will be living with an expired RRV be counted towards my citizenship application ?


The RRV itself isn't valid, but you would be residing as a permanent resident and those years that you reside will count towards your citizenship application.


Ina_d said:


> If I enter Australia around Nov 2021, will I be eligible to apply for another RRV in Nov 2023 until I get my citizenship ?


This would satisfy the 2 years residency requirement alone, and assuming you satisfy the substantial ties requirement as well, then I do not see any reason why they would not award you another RRV in 2023.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Guys, need help.
> 
> Want to know if I can get RRV.
> 
> ...


Lacking 2 years residency, RRV 155 is not an option at all. It would be 157 that you would be eligible for, but it gives you only 3 months travel facility so you don't need this because you already have travel facility until 2020.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Visa Subclass 155 RRV Query*

Hi,

Logging into this website after a long time.

I got my PR grant on 2nd July 2015. I moved to Sydney on 14th Feb, 2016. My father passed away on 28th of Aug, 2016, and being the only child, I had to return back to my home country to take care of mother and look after family matters.

I got married and things started settling down along with time. Recently, I started applying for jobs to move back to Australia. My visa is expiring on 1st July, 2020. I had plans of returning back by end of April 2020, but with the recent corona virus outbreak followed by travel restrictions, this seems impossible. As of today, all international flights from my country, Pakistan, has ceased till 5th April, 2020. I am not sure will flight operation resume after 4th of April 2020 or will it be extended further if the situation deteriorates due to virus. How long the lockdown or restriction will remain in effect, no one knows!and I fear my visa travel component might expire before I could move back. 

Now, I am thinking of applying for subclass 155 RRV immediately. Since, I have lived less than 2 years in past 5 years, I have to prove substantial ties to get this visa.

During my previous stay, I did some odd jobs on cash and in the last week of August I joined Telstra, through Programmed, as field scoper and was undergoing training before rushing back to Pakistan. I was living in a shared accommodation with lease on my host's name. I have NSW security/ driving licenses and recently had a telephonic interview in Feb 2020 for a position in Sydney - got the email conversation available as proof. I don't have a family in Aus at the moment ot any job offer at the moment. 

Now, given the unusual covid-19 outbreak, the flight restrictions, and the circumstances in which I left, what are the chances of getting the 1 year RRV? or how can I further improve my chances of getting it ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddhi817 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Logging into this website after a long time.
> 
> ...


Only a confirmed job offer would improve your chances
I can’t think of anything else
You would get a 3 month RRV at least and hopefully by October you should be able to travel

Cheers


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank NB for the reply

Even Oct seems fine. Let's hope the covid-19 issue subside by then. 

So, if I apply tomorrow for RRV, would I get the 03 month visa starting from date of expiry of my PR Visa or date of grant ?

I am applying in advance so as not to take any risk in case the application is rejected.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddhi817 said:


> Thank NB for the reply
> 
> Even Oct seems fine. Let's hope the covid-19 issue subside by then.
> 
> ...


Not sure
Call up or email DHA and ask

Cheers


----------



## ch_periwinkle (Apr 20, 2020)

siddhi817 said:


> Thank NB for the reply
> 
> Even Oct seems fine. Let's hope the covid-19 issue subside by then.
> 
> ...


I am on the same boat as you. Did you already apply for a RRV? Thanks


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Looks like quite a few people whose visas are expiring and unable to travel due to covid.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

NB said:


> Not sure
> Call up or email DHA and ask
> 
> Cheers


Hi @NB and other senior members:

I am stuck in the offshore due to covid lockdown, with my 189 PR expiring in June 2020 end. (I have been mostly in the offshore during the 5 years).
Some people are advising that I apply for RRV immediately. However, with the current processing times, I may not get a decision before June end. I have the following questions:

1. I cannot apply for RRV now (as my family's passports have recently expired, and I won't be able to apply for reissue until lockdown stops. Even after lockdown opens up, there will be a huge rush at passport office as they haven't processed any applications for the last 2 months)

2. Apply for passport renewal at the earliest, once the offices reopen(assuming 1st week of June'20). Hoping renewal happens within 3 weeks, I can apply for an RRV for myself and family in the 3rd week of June. This means I may not get a decision on the RRV visa before my 189 visa expires. That's a risky situation.

3. Can I apply for RRV in the last week of June, and travel immediately while my visa is still being processed? (I read somewhere that if you are in the offshore when the RRV visa is applied, you have to stay offshore while a decision is being made)

4. Lastly, since my passport is valid, I may be able to travel before the PR visa expiry date. My family will be in a situation where their visa is expired. Will it be easy to get an RRV approval for them, considering that I am already onsite? 

5. Is it necessary that the main applicant's RRV application should include the dependants as well, or can I apply for their RRV separately when their passport renewal happens?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

evangelist said:


> Hi @NB and other senior members:
> 
> I am stuck in the offshore due to covid lockdown, with my 189 PR expiring in June 2020 end. (I have been mostly in the offshore during the 5 years).
> Some people are advising that I apply for RRV immediately. However, with the current processing times, I may not get a decision before June end. I have the following questions:
> ...


This covid situation is unprecedented 
Consult a good Australia based Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

evangelist said:


> Hi @NB and other senior members:
> 
> I am stuck in the offshore due to covid lockdown, with my 189 PR expiring in June 2020 end. (I have been mostly in the offshore during the 5 years).
> Some people are advising that I apply for RRV immediately. However, with the current processing times, I may not get a decision before June end. I have the following questions:
> ...


Your 189 visa would not cancel but only travel rights expire.

You might be classified as a a former Australian permanent resident whose last permanent visa was not cancelled. Based on this, I think you can still make a offshore application for RRV for yourself and your family after 189 travel expiry. As NB said, consult a Mara agent. Many of them are also stuck in India.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Hi Guys, need help.
> 
> Want to know if I can get RRV.
> 
> ...


Hi Silvi,
could you please share your experience on how you went about the RRV process?


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

evangelist said:


> Silvi6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys, need help.
> ...


I haven’t applied yet and waiting for someone who can share their experience but none has shared on these forums.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> I haven’t applied yet and waiting for someone who can share their experience but none has shared on these forums.


Are you currently in Australia?

You do not need a job offer while applying for a RRV. However, if you have an offer at hand, the case officer may grant you a 1 year RRV. Else, you may get a 3 month RRV


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

evangelist said:


> Silvi6 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven’t applied yet and waiting for someone who can share their experience but none has shared on these forums.
> ...


I am not in Australia and currently offshore. Will I still be able to get 3 months RRV


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silvi6 said:


> I am not in Australia and currently offshore. Will I still be able to get 3 months RRV


If you have lived even for a day in Australia in the last 5 years, you will get the 3 months RRV 

Cheers


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

NB said:


> Silvi6 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not in Australia and currently offshore. Will I still be able to get 3 months RRV
> ...


That's great to hear. Is it mandatory to have some solid compassionate reason and ties?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silvi6 said:


> That's great to hear. Is it mandatory to have some solid compassionate reason and ties?


For 3 months you probably don’t need any evidence 
But no harm in attaching evidence of any link you have with Australia 
Cheers


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

NB said:


> For 3 months you probably don’t need any evidence
> But no harm in attaching evidence of any link you have with Australia
> Cheers


Thanks, Thats really helpful.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All,

I am in a similar situation where my PR have expired on Mar 2020 and currently I am in Australia.
My stay in Australia in last 5 Years is less than 2 years.
I want to apply for RRV 155, I have substantial tiles as employment. Following are few query ?

1. what documents are required - is contract documents & payslips sufficient, should they be truecopy or notarized or just scan/digital copy is fine? As all my document are in issued in digital form not hard copy.
2. Is passport & current address proof required, is it true copy, notarized or just a scan/digital copy is fine ?
3. Provide the reason why the applicant wants to depart Australia - I want to visit my parents back at home, is it a good enough reason. Please advise.
4. How long is usually the approval now a days for 1year, as in immi site we have duration only for 5year & 3months not for 1year.

Best Regards,
sbasha


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

sbasha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am in a similar situation where my PR have expired on Mar 2020 and currently I am in Australia.
> My stay in Australia in last 5 Years is less than 2 years.
> ...


1. Just scanned copies are fine.
2. Scan / digital copy is fine.
3. That is a good enough reason.
4. It might take anywhere between 1 day - 90/120 days. I was in similar situation and I got 1 year RRV after 2.5 months


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Just scanned copies are fine.
> 2. Scan / digital copy is fine.
> 3. That is a good enough reason.
> 4. It might take anywhere between 1 day - 90/120 days. I was in similar situation and I got 1 year RRV after 2.5 months


Thanks for your prompt response, its really helpful.


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi,

My PR is expiring in Aug 2021, have lived only 10 days in last 5 years. I may not be able to travel until my PR expires. Trying to plan in advance to get a RRV for 5 years by showing some substantial ties.

Can I do something from today till Jan 2021 (that's when I want to make a final decision to move or not) to substantiate as substantial ties which can increase my chances of getting a max extension. May be setting up an IT services company and show some rolling in my personal account etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Cruiser20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My PR is expiring in Aug 2021, have lived only 10 days in last 5 years. I may not be able to travel until my PR expires. Trying to plan in advance to get a RRV for 5 years by showing some substantial ties.
> 
> Can I do something from today till Jan 2021 (that's when I want to make a final decision to move or not) to substantiate as substantial ties which can increase my chances of getting a max extension. May be setting up an IT services company and show some rolling in my personal account etc. Any thoughts?


You could try setting up a business or rolling accounts etc, but unless you have lived here at least for 2 years in the last 5, I doubt you will be granted 5 Years RRV


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> 1. Just scanned copies are fine.
> 2. Scan / digital copy is fine.
> 3. That is a good enough reason.
> 4. It might take anywhere between 1 day - 90/120 days. I was in similar situation and I got 1 year RRV after 2.5 months


Hi- what was your total duration of stay onshore when you applied for the RRV?
Did you have a job offer at that time, or were you already onshore?

I am just trying to work out the possibility of getting a 1 year RRV for myself


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

evangelist said:


> Hi- what was your total duration of stay onshore when you applied for the RRV?
> Did you have a job offer at that time, or were you already onshore?
> 
> I am just trying to work out the possibility of getting a 1 year RRV for myself


what was your total duration of stay onshore when you applied for the RRV?
1 year

Did you have a job offer at that time, or were you already onshore?
I was emloyed full time.


----------



## abdulkalam1976 (Sep 22, 2012)

*RRV grant timeline*



siddhi817 said:


> Thank NB for the reply
> 
> Even Oct seems fine. Let's hope the covid-19 issue subside by then.
> 
> ...



Hello,

I am in somehow similar situation like you and want to get some more time to Travel. My current PR last entry date is End of August, 2020.

As i applied RRV on 18th May, 2020 but still did not get Grant.

I guess you would have got your RRV now so, will please let me know how much time it takes usually to get that and the validity of RRV.

Thank you


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> what was your total duration of stay onshore when you applied for the RRV?
> 1 year
> 
> Did you have a job offer at that time, or were you already onshore?
> I was emloyed full time.


Thanks! Having employment there, I guess, qualified you for a 1 year RRV.


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> You could try setting up a business or rolling accounts etc, but unless you have lived here at least for 2 years in the last 5, I doubt you will be granted 5 Years RRV



Hi,


I am following this thread and its quite useful of information. 

I am also in a very similar situation.. Can you let me know how my case would be handled in these scenarios.

My PR expires on May 2021 and I am planning to move only in Feb or Mar 2021. Before this I stayed in Australia for 10 days in 2016 as a part of validation entry.

Below are my questions -

1) Now post PR expiry (May 2021), Do i need to finish atleast 2 yrs (May 2023) to get the RRV for 5 yrs ? Is this correct ? (Assume that I have substantial Ties like Job)

2) Will I be still be eligible for apply for RRV after 1 yr (May 2022) of stay in Australia ? If so what is the possibility of the RRV period ? (Assume that I have substantial Ties)

3) what if I need to travel for urgent and emergency situations any time during this period ? Can we still get RRV and if so how long would I get and whats the typical processing time under these situations ?

4) Are there any cases which anyone noticed that RRV has been rejected or people who took chances during emergency situations where RRV was not issued and people lost entry into Australia ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnkamal said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am following this thread and its quite useful of information.
> ...


1. YES
2. YES.. you may get 1 year or even 5 years if you are lucky
3. You can get 3 months RRV. How much time it will take no one can predict due to covid 
4. I have not heard of anyone being refused 3 months RRV if they applied within Australia 

I am assuming you have no criminal record

Cheers


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

NB said:


> 1. YES
> 2. YES.. you may get 1 year or even 5 years if you are lucky
> 3. You can get 3 months RRV. How much time it will take no one can predict due to covid
> 4. I have not heard of anyone being refused 3 months RRV if they applied within Australia
> ...


In the case of RRV, does it matter if the visa application is lodged before the original visa end date, or after that date? 
Does it affect the outcome in any way?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

evangelist said:


> In the case of RRV, does it matter if the visa application is lodged before the original visa end date, or after that date?
> Does it affect the outcome in any way?


As long as you are in Australia when you apply, it doesn’t matter 
If you are out of Australia, and your travel rights have already expired, not sure

Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Doesn't matter if you are in Australia or not. If your travel rights have expired and if you meet other criteria for RRV (like stronger ties, PR holder etc), you are good


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Replying as I had exactly similar situation:

Questions -

1) Now post PR expiry (May 2021), Do i need to finish atleast 2 yrs (May 2023) to get the RRV for 5 yrs ? Is this correct ? (Assume that I have substantial Ties like Job)
> > Yes, for 5yrs RVV you need 2yrs stay but that calculated from the last 5 years when you are applying and not to be calculated after PR expiry as such.

2) Will I be still be eligible for apply for RRV after 1 yr (May 2022) of stay in Australia ? If so what is the possibility of the RRV period ? (Assume that I have substantial Ties)
>> If you have substantial ties e.g., existing employment or offer you can apply with 1 day of stay as well there is no requirement to complete 1 yr of stay as such.

3) what if I need to travel for urgent and emergency situations any time during this period ? Can we still get RRV and if so how long would I get and whats the typical processing time under these situations ?
>> For emergency situation even if you dont have substantial ties but have compelling reasons you can get 3 months RRV. Time period data Usually time period is not available but usually it is 2 to 6 weeks timeframe.

4) Are there any cases which anyone noticed that RRV has been rejected or people who took chances during emergency situations where RRV was not issued and people lost entry into Australia ?
>> If you are within Austalia and apply for RRV the chances are less for any rejection provided application is filed properly.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All,

Query for all the members following this thread and who have/had applied or RRV

1. Once you apply RRV onshore from Australia, do you get a bridging visa if your PR have already expired before the decision is made?
2. Can you travel out, right after applying RRV from within Australia incase you get a bridging visa ? 
Even if there is no bridging visa there is no restricting in flying out of Australia. 
3. if employment is a substantial tie and expect for 1yr RRV, Do immigration officer looks for type of employment like perm or contract and duration of contract etc ? 
4. Any scenario where RRV was rejected when hoped for 1yr ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sbasha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Query for all the members following this thread and who have/had applied or RRV
> 
> ...


1. NO
2. You can travel out, but in case your RRV is delayed or rejected, then you are stuck out of Australia 
3. Probably YES
4. Other then character ground, not heard of any other reason

Cheers


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

In the RRV application, there is a question:
"Has the applicant been absent from Australia for a continuous period of 5 years or more immediately before lodging this application? Yes/No"
If the applicant had compelling reasons for this absence, give details or indicate the applicant had no compelling reasons"

In my case, i visited Australia for 2 weeks in 2016 for IED and 2 weeks in year 2020. So will the answer be yes or no. I mean to ask whether these short trips even count for the above question.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

evangelist said:


> In the RRV application, there is a question:
> "Has the applicant been absent from Australia for a continuous period of 5 years or more immediately before lodging this application? Yes/No"
> If the applicant had compelling reasons for this absence, give details or indicate the applicant had no compelling reasons"
> 
> In my case, i visited Australia for 2 weeks in 2016 for IED and 2 weeks in year 2020. So will the answer be yes or no. I mean to ask whether these short trips even count for the above question.


Hi,
As latest you have visited australia for 2 weeks in year 2020 the answer will be "NO" to the above question.
Once you fill "NO" in RRV there is no question for compelling reason.
Compelling reason option only comes if you were not present in Australia for a continuous period of 5 years.

Even 1 day of entry in Australia will also count. You dont need compelling reasons for your RRV


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

abdulkalam1976 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in somehow similar situation like you and want to get some more time to Travel. My current PR last entry date is End of August, 2020.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did you get your RRV was it 1yr or 5yr - how much time it took in this COVID situation.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Taking 12 weeks plus for the concessional 1 year RRV 155 visas. Onshore applications can be granted while you are inside or outside Australia - you can get Bridging visa A and then B if you apply while inside Australia and your current RRV expires before grant of next RRV
> 
> ...


Hi, 

If RRV is applied onshore online, is Bridging VISA A (BVA) issued immediately over email or is it required to apply separately ?
This is in the case where existing PR have already expired when the person is on-shore.

If BVA is not automatically issues, can we apply BVA separately after RRV application.
And once BVA is approve then apply BVB which is a return visa.

How long does BVA requires as RRV for 1yr requires 4-12 weeks max, so it makes sense only when BVA process time is significatly less than RRV

Regards,
basha


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> Thank NB for the reply
> 
> Even Oct seems fine. Let's hope the covid-19 issue subside by then.
> 
> ...


Hi, Did you get the RRV VISA for 1years or 3month by now.
When did you apply and when did you get it.


----------



## abdulkalam1976 (Sep 22, 2012)

I received my RRV grant notification in 85days for 1 year validity.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

sbasha said:


> siddhi817 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank NB for the reply
> ...



I have not received RRV grant yet.
I applied on 1st July 2020.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi All,
Just to update for the benefit of the forum members. I applied in end of July for RRV and got the grant today for 1 year duration. I did not qualify for 2yr out of 5yr criteria and hence applied with substantial ties proof and got the approval without any queries.
It took 4 weeks for the approval.


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

sbasha said:


> Hi All,
> Just to update for the benefit of the forum members. I applied in end of July for RRV and got the grant today for 1 year duration. I did not qualify for 2yr out of 5yr criteria and hence applied with substantial ties proof and got the approval without any queries.
> It took 4 weeks for the approval.


Thanks for sharing the details.
So how many days have you spent in Australia before applying for RRV ? What are the details that you have submitted for substantial ties.. Appreciate if you can share these details too..


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

bnkamal said:


> Thanks for sharing the details.
> So how many days have you spent in Australia before applying for RRV ? What are the details that you have submitted for substantial ties.. Appreciate if you can share these details too..


Spending 1Day to below 2yrs is sufficient enough for getting a RRV for 1year if there is substantial ties. I have spent few months.
For substantial ties - employment appointment letter, payslips & passport.
(No need to certify or true copy)


----------



## imminz (Nov 20, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> I have not received RRV grant yet.
> I applied on 1st July 2020.


Hi siddhi817

Any update on your rrv grant ?


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

sbasha said:


> bnkamal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing the details.
> ...


Thats helpful.

For substantial ties, Did you show your current offer letter from Australia or your previous work experience in Australia when you were there.

How long it has been since your PR expired ?


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

Silvi6 said:


> Thats helpful.
> 
> For substantial ties, Did you show your current offer letter from Australia or your previous work experience in Australia when you were there.
> 
> How long it has been since your PR expired ?


Hi, 
Current employment details shown, I guess it should be current existing employment or a future offer letter as previous Australian employment does not establish substantial ties.
Both Contract & perm works as I have seen scenario for both types of employment which were full time Contract or perm. If contract probably duration of contract could be a consideration.

And PR expiration is not an issue in case the candidate is onshore, as PR technically does not expire if onshore. So if there is no travel plan it is beneficial to file as late as possible as there is cost involved.

For example in one of the scenerio the candidate PR have expired and is present onshore. The candidate have completed 3+years in last 5years and if the candidate completed 4 years he/she will be eligible for citizenship. As there is no current travel plans the candidate is not applying for an RRV as a fee is charged.
So the idea is if there is no travel plan no need to file for RRV as it a waste of money plus waste of RRV duration that is the day RRV is granted the RRV duration starts, so after the grant if still the candidate is onshore and not travelling then RRV months are wasted.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

sbasha said:


> Silvi6 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats helpful.
> ...


Ok thanks.

😞 I don't have substantial ties like employment offer and I am also offshore.
I did work in australia for 4 months and my PR expired this year and I haven't spent 2 years as well.
Chances looks dim for me to get the RRV.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silvi6 said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> 😞 I don't have substantial ties like employment offer and I am also offshore.
> I did work in australia for 4 months and my PR expired this year and I haven't spent 2 years as well.
> Chances looks dim for me to get the RRV.


How much time did you spend in Australia?
When did the PR travel rights expire ?
Cheers


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

sbasha said:


> Hi All,
> Just to update for the benefit of the forum members. I applied in end of July for RRV and got the grant today for 1 year duration. I did not qualify for 2yr out of 5yr criteria and hence applied with substantial ties proof and got the approval without any queries.
> It took 4 weeks for the approval.


Congratulations Sbasha.. I assume it was an onshore application ?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

imminz said:


> Hi siddhi817
> 
> Any update on your rrv grant ?


No updates yet


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

sbasha said:


> Hi,
> Current employment details shown, I guess it should be current existing employment or a future offer letter as previous Australian employment does not establish substantial ties.
> Both Contract & perm works as I have seen scenario for both types of employment which were full time Contract or perm. If contract probably duration of contract could be a consideration.
> 
> ...



Do you have any information or any experiences that you have heard recently for these kind of Scenarios...

1) lets say the candidates enters Australia just 1 - 2 months before the PR expiry of entry to Australia .. and still searching for a job and doenst not have job yet for some reasons say for 4 months ... In this duration if there is any emergency back home and wanted to travel on urgent basis ... how is the RRV handled ?? Since the candidate has to leave urgently ... probably he might apply for a RRV at the airport and leave .. will he be granted RRV ? or its a huge risk and RRV might be rejected ?

2) Lets say candidate has spent 1 year or so in Australia and PR entry has expired.. Lets say he has a contract job for 1 year duration which got completed and yet to get a new job... and now lets say there is an emergency travel cameup.. So how can one prove or show substantial ties in such scenarios ?

3) Has anyone come across RRV rejections post applying .. If so what are those reasons? or People who went on urgent / Normal travel out of Australia and couldnt return back due to the non approval of RRV ? Any such know cases ?

Sorry for many combinations.. appreciate if someone has seen any experience from anyone...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnkamal said:


> Do you have any information or any experiences that you have heard recently for these kind of Scenarios...
> 
> 1) lets say the candidates enters Australia just 1 - 2 months before the PR expiry of entry to Australia .. and still searching for a job and doenst not have job yet for some reasons say for 4 months ... In this duration if there is any emergency back home and wanted to travel on urgent basis ... how is the RRV handled ?? Since the candidate has to leave urgently ... probably he might apply for a RRV at the airport and leave .. will he be granted RRV ? or its a huge risk and RRV might be rejected ?
> 
> ...


No 2 applicants will have the same situation 
Don’t rely too much on what others have experienced 
You cannot juxtapose your conditions on someone else and expect the same outcome

Cheers


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

NB said:


> No 2 applicants will have the same situation
> Don’t rely too much on what others have experienced
> You cannot juxtapose your conditions on someone else and expect the same outcome
> 
> Cheers



You are right. I am not trying to have same situation with others.
From the broader perspective, I am trying to understand how does RRV work under the 3 conditions that i have mentioned above.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnkamal said:


> Do you have any information or any experiences that you have heard recently for these kind of Scenarios...
> 
> 1) lets say the candidates enters Australia just 1 - 2 months before the PR expiry of entry to Australia .. and still searching for a job and doenst not have job yet for some reasons say for 4 months ... In this duration if there is any emergency back home and wanted to travel on urgent basis ... how is the RRV handled ?? Since the candidate has to leave urgently ... probably he might apply for a RRV at the airport and leave .. will he be granted RRV ? or its a huge risk and RRV might be rejected ?
> 
> ...


1. You should get at least 3 months RRV
Most applicants don’t leave the country till they get a RRV

2. If you have lived for a year already and have a rented house or children in school, then a job would not be compulsorily required to prove ties
It’s a combination of several things that make up the ties

3. Generally RRV is refused to those who have no ties and are offshore


Cheers


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

NB said:


> Silvi6 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks.
> ...


I spent around 5 months in total 5 years and last went in December 2019.
PR travel expired in March 2020


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silvi6 said:


> I spent around 5 months in total 5 years and last went in December 2019.
> PR travel expired in March 2020


If you are lucky you may get 3 months RRV
No harm in trying, but only if you are prepared to travel within this time and enter Australia as you may not get a fresh RRV after this 
This itself is a long shot

Cheers


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Guys, here is my situation and want your help. Thanks.

I have house and land assets in Australia and considerable saving in Australian bank. Visa issued Feb 2016 and expiring Feb 2021. 

Questions are:
1. What happens to my assets if i let my visa expired. e.g. the bank account is still activated and assets can remain on my name?
2.In above situation, can I still apply for RRV after 2 to 3 years and atleast get 3 months to enter Australia?
3. What are the chances for me to get 1 year if I apply now and how early should I apply?
4. My newborn child 101 will be issued for 5 years, Is it possible for me to get 5 years RRV with her too?
5. I don't see the option of selecting time period in RRV online application (immiaccount). Should i say this in the application or let visa officer decide?
6. Should i mention the asset worth in the application i.e. $? 
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

isgrhul said:


> Guys, here is my situation and want your help. Thanks.
> 
> I have house and land assets in Australia and considerable saving in Australian bank. Visa issued Feb 2016 and expiring Feb 2021.
> 
> ...


1. The assets can remain in your name.
Check the taxation Part on the rentals and interest with a accountant 
Also capital gains when you sell the property in future

2. Most probably no

3. How many days have you live in Australia in the last 5 years ?

4. No

There are 2 forms for RRV applications 
155 and 157
If you are eligible or want 5 years you have to use 155 and for shorter periods 157

Cheers


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

For 3. Thanks NB. I was in Australia for 20 days in March 2016 for first entry. And then for similar period in Dec 2019. Thats it. 
I am applying online from immiaccount login and there are no separate forms. 
Thanks


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

NB said:


> If you are lucky you may get 3 months RRV
> No harm in trying, but only if you are prepared to travel within this time and enter Australia as you may not get a fresh RRV after this
> This itself is a long shot
> 
> Cheers



I am confused here.. Correct me if I am wrong.. Can we apply for RRV even if our PR has expired being in offshore ? I was under impression that before travelling we need to apply for RRV after expiry of PR Travel validity.. 

Bcoz in this case the candidate has spend only 5 months and left Australia and PR travel expired in Mar 2020 ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bnkamal said:


> I am confused here.. Correct me if I am wrong.. Can we apply for RRV even if our PR has expired being in offshore ? I was under impression that before travelling we need to apply for RRV after expiry of PR Travel validity..
> 
> Bcoz in this case the candidate has spend only 5 months and left Australia and PR travel expired in Mar 2020 ?


You can apply for RRV even before your travel rights expire and in fact most applicants do that 

In the op case, he has substantial investments in Australia, so maybe just maybe he may get a 3 months RRV even though the travel rights have expired
It’s a very long shot but no harm in trying

Cheers


----------



## ibtasamlatif (Jun 21, 2014)

Hello Everyone

I was granted PR in December 2015 with travel expiration in Dec 2020. I am presently in Australia but haven't completed two years residency requirement. 

Currently I am working as a contractor with a firm and have already submitted my tax returns for the previous year as well. 

By December 2020, my stay in Australia would be around 1.5 years. I plan to travel abroad in the same month as well.

I intend to lodge RRV in the coming weeks and would appreciate if I can be assisted in my following queries please. 

1. Shall I fill the form for 155 or 157 visa?

2. Assuming that I will be granted 1 year travel rights, how much time is the department taking to process 1 year RRV onshore applications? 

3. How early should I apply before my travel facility expires given the processing times for onshore applicants now a days?

4. If I get the positive outcome of my RRV application granted for 1 year in Nov, and my current expiry date is in Dec 2020, will the new visa validity be from Dec 2020 to Dec 2021 or Nov 2020 to Nov 2021?

5. Is there a chance if I can get a 5 year RRV without fulfilling 2 years residency requirements? If so then how?

Thanks


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

ibtasamlatif said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I was granted PR in December 2015 with travel expiration in Dec 2020. I am presently in Australia but haven't completed two years residency requirement.
> 
> ...


1. The difference between the 157 and the 155 Resident Return visas is 157 is a short-term visa usually valid for up to 3 months. Whereas, the 155 visa is long-term and is usually valid for up to 5 years.

2. https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...esident-return-visa-155-157#aboutVisa-index-5

3. All depends when you want to travel vs the processing time of the application. If you want to travel in December then apply by mid October.

4. This depends when your application for RRV is granted. It will have a travel expiry date on it.

5. Only if you have lived in Australia for 2 years (730 days) in the last 5 years as a permanent resident, former citizen or former permanent resident, then you meet what is known as the residence requirement and might be given a 5 year travel validity on your visa. So, NO.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

siddhi817 said:


> Congratulations Sbasha.. I assume it was an onshore application ?


Yes, onshore application.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Rrv 157*



NB said:


> 1. You should get at least 3 months RRV
> Most applicants don’t leave the country till they get a RRV
> 
> 2. If you have lived for a year already and have a rented house or children in school, then a job would not be compulsorily required to prove ties
> ...


Hi NB,

Isn't that 3 months RRV granted even if candidate is offshore, but stayed in Australia for even couple of days in last 5 years?

Thanks,
SS


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SSrng said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Isn't that 3 months RRV granted even if candidate is offshore, but stayed in Australia for even couple of days in last 5 years?
> 
> ...


Depends...
If your travel expired but have ties, then maybe yes..
If your travel has not yet expired and you are offshore and apply for RRV, then maybe Yes
If your travel expired and have no ties, then your RRV application maybe refused.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*RRV for 3 months/1 year*



fugitive_4u said:


> Depends...
> If your travel expired but have ties, then maybe yes..
> If your travel has not yet expired and you are offshore and apply for RRV, then maybe Yes
> If your travel expired and have no ties, then your RRV application maybe refused.


Hi,
My case fall in this category - "If your travel has not yet expired and you are offshore and apply for RRV, then maybe Yes"

I just had a consultation session with MARA agent without much light of hope. Has anyone successful in getting RRV while in offshore and without substantial ties? I might have a job offer to start from Jan/ Feb next year, but my travel facility expires by Nov.

Also what can be considered as compassionate or compelling reason to leave Australia?

Thanks,
SS


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> My case fall in this category - "If your travel has not yet expired and you are offshore and apply for RRV, then maybe Yes"
> 
> I just had a consultation session with MARA agent without much light of hope. Has anyone successful in getting RRV while in offshore and without substantial ties? I might have a job offer to start from Jan/ Feb next year, but my travel facility expires by Nov.
> ...


If you are sure of a job offer, why not travel before Nov and latch on to your job and start is from Jan. Maybe in Jan, you can apply for RRV and you will be sure to get it since you will be having a Job to prove your ties with Australia.

I suggest you do that, rather than worry about RRV while being offshore and having no ties.

Alternately, you could claim that you had plans to come in 2020, which got messed up due to Covid situation. Maybe you will be granted with 3 months RRV.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> My case fall in this category - "If your travel has not yet expired and you are offshore and apply for RRV, then maybe Yes"
> 
> I just had a consultation session with MARA agent without much light of hope. Has anyone successful in getting RRV while in offshore and without substantial ties? I might have a job offer to start from Jan/ Feb next year, but my travel facility expires by Nov.
> ...


As your VISA have not expired yet, apply for RRV now or just before it ends say 1month beforehand, as you are expecting an offer. So that RRV length is long, RRV starts the moment it is granted, so if you apply too early you loose the existing validity.
Try to get the offer as soon possible then surely you can get RRV.
I believe this is your first RRV. Dont let your PR expire if you are offshore.

Other option can be try to come to Australia before your PR expires in Nov and then apply from onshore RRV, if will substantial ties then like job offer you would surely get 1years in just 4-5 weeks.

Compassionate or compelling reason is personal and it is evaluated by the CO, nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

isgrhul said:


> Guys, here is my situation and want your help. Thanks.
> 
> I have house and land assets in Australia and considerable saving in Australian bank. Visa issued Feb 2016 and expiring Feb 2021.
> 
> ...


Hi,

1. > No issues with having asset, just check where you need to pay taxes. but make sure the property is productive that is it is earning rental so that it is treated as business.
2. > Dont go for this option the more you stay away the more the chances are slim.
3. > As you still have validity in PR, apply for RRV just before expire say around 1month, you would get for 1yr RRV as you have assets. Only property or business can be asset and not bank deposits.
4> Probably not.
5> There will be option based on how many days have you stayed in last 5 years. Even if you have stayed 1 days or 729days also in last 5year when you apply you will get RRV 155 for 1year incase. If you ahve stayed for 730 days in last 5years then you will get 5yr RRV in 48hrs.


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

bnkamal said:


> Do you have any information or any experiences that you have heard recently for these kind of Scenarios...
> 
> 1) lets say the candidates enters Australia just 1 - 2 months before the PR expiry of entry to Australia .. and still searching for a job and doenst not have job yet for some reasons say for 4 months ... In this duration if there is any emergency back home and wanted to travel on urgent basis ... how is the RRV handled ?? Since the candidate has to leave urgently ... probably he might apply for a RRV at the airport and leave .. will he be granted RRV ? or its a huge risk and RRV might be rejected ?
> 
> ...



Hi,

1> RRV will not be that immediate to grant that you can apply in airport. In the first scenerio yes as the person is onshore can get a 3 month 157 RRV based on compelling reason. 
If need to immediate travel after apply RRV, apply for BVA and BVB in offline more to travel immediate.

2> Better to get RRV while the job is active, if job end there is no substantial ties as employment can be other substantial ties. In case of urgency same point 1 will apply.

3> If applied RRV and without grant traveled abroad then it is own risk. 
If applied properly in onshore rejection is less. Rejection is high for offshore.
For urgency go point 1.

BVA is Bridging VISA A until the RRV is decided.
But BVA does not have travel facility.
Also, apply BVB - Bridging VISA B for enabling travel right, till the tile RRV is decided.
In BVB you can travel and get back. But in BVA you cannot travel back.
This needs to be done offline only for RRV as there is no online option.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you are sure of a job offer, why not travel before Nov and latch on to your job and start is from Jan. Maybe in Jan, you can apply for RRV and you will be sure to get it since you will be having a Job to prove your ties with Australia.
> 
> I suggest you do that, rather than worry about RRV while being offshore and having no ties.
> 
> Alternately, you could claim that you had plans to come in 2020, which got messed up due to Covid situation. Maybe you will be granted with 3 months RRV.



Hi,

I agree that sounds most logical. I also have a child without PR whole Child 101 is in process. So we would need tourist visa and travel exempt to bring him in, which I feel sadly won't be done before November 

If I have offer shall I go for 155 1 year or 157 3 months - any recommendation?

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

sbasha said:


> As your VISA have not expired yet, apply for RRV now or just before it ends say 1month beforehand, as you are expecting an offer. So that RRV length is long, RRV starts the moment it is granted, so if you apply too early you loose the existing validity.
> Try to get the offer as soon possible then surely you can get RRV.
> I believe this is your first RRV. Dont let your PR expire if you are offshore.
> 
> ...


Hello sbasha,

I definitely plan to apply before PR expires.
My understanding from MARA agent is that applying for 3 months extension or 1 year extension falls under 2 different categories. Do you suggest applying for 1 year RRV 155 from offshore if I get the job offer (which mostly won't start before Feb 2021)? I also have TFN and an account in Australia, (worked there before PR, but haven't worked there after PR grant). Is that considered as part of substantial ties?

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## sbasha (Nov 8, 2014)

SSrng said:


> Hello sbasha,
> 
> I definitely plan to apply before PR expires.
> My understanding from MARA agent is that applying for 3 months extension or 1 year extension falls under 2 different categories. Do you suggest applying for 1 year RRV 155 from offshore if I get the job offer (which mostly won't start before Feb 2021)? I also have TFN and an account in Australia, (worked there before PR, but haven't worked there after PR grant). Is that considered as part of substantial ties?
> ...


Hi,
You cannot decide on your own whether to apply for 155 (5yr, 1yr) or 157 (3months). It is step by step process in RRV filing.

155 - 5yr RRV - The online application will ask for whether you have completed 2 out of 5yrs at the time of application in the beginning if you choose 'yes', then no documents required, in 48 hrs you will get approval. Department will obviously check your passport entry & exit to calculate 730 days which is probably done automatically as approval is within 48hrs.

155 - 1yr RRV -In case you select 'No', then it will ask for have you stayed at least 1day in last 5year, if you choose 'Yes' it will ask to submit and describe substantial ties.

157 - 3months RRV - In case you select 'No' and further for other question where it asks for whether stayed at least 1day in last 5year, if you choose 'No', then it will ask to provide compelling and compassionate reasons why you were out of Australia for the period with documentation.


Btw TFN and Bank account is not substantial ties.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Documents needed for 1 year RRV*

Hello,

Can anyone pls help me with the list of forms and documents needed for RRV 1 year, please?
I am offshore and haven't worked in Australia on my PR. We initially planned to move earlier this year, but Covid scenario messed up the plans. Now I managed to get a job contract to start in 2021. 
I have already consulted MARA agent, but they are charging exorbitant stating my case is complex (compared to what I have paid for PR 5 years back). :confused2: Hence looking for help here.

Thank you,
Ss


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SSrng said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone pls help me with the list of forms and documents needed for RRV 1 year, please?
> I am offshore and haven't worked in Australia on my PR. We initially planned to move earlier this year, but Covid scenario messed up the plans. Now I managed to get a job contract to start in 2021.
> ...


When exactly did you get the PR?
How many days did you live in Australia after that ?
When is the job starting date ?
Any other close connection to Australia?

Cheers


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Documents needed for 1 year RRV*



NB said:


> When exactly did you get the PR?
> How many days did you live in Australia after that ?
> When is the job starting date ?
> Any other close connection to Australia?
> ...


Hello NB,
Got my PR in Nov 2015
We have stayed 15 days, went for an interview - which didn't work out.
Job isn starting from Feb 2021
No other close connections as such to Australia. I have worked earlier in 2014 there, since then we maintain decent amount in bank account, as moving to Aus was always in plan.

We had kid in 2018 and decided to wait until late 2019/ early 2020 to move.

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SSrng said:


> Hello NB,
> Got my PR in Nov 2015
> We have stayed 15 days, went for an interview - which didn't work out.
> Job isn starting from Feb 2021
> ...


If you plan to choose a 1 year RRV, how will you prove substantial ties with Australia with just a Bank account? Having an intention to be in Australia doesn't mean you have strong ties.

If I were you and looking at your options with a possible job starting Feb 2021, I would fly in asap to Australia to maintain PR status and not worry about RRV at all. That is my honest advice to you..! Come here, start your job, stay here without any travel for a year or so, thus building ties with Australia for subsequent RRV's in future maybe.

In your situation, you maybe only granted 3 months RRV and that could be a long wait too. If you want to take that route, you may give it a shot.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SSrng said:


> Hello NB,
> Got my PR in Nov 2015
> We have stayed 15 days, went for an interview - which didn't work out.
> Job isn starting from Feb 2021
> ...


Does the kid have a PR ?

Cheers


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Documents needed for 1 year RRV*



NB said:


> Does the kid have a PR ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Kids child 101 PR application is in process.

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

fugitive_4u said:


> If you plan to choose a 1 year RRV, how will you prove substantial ties with Australia with just a Bank account? Having an intention to be in Australia doesn't mean you have strong ties.
> 
> If I were you and looking at your options with a possible job starting Feb 2021, I would fly in asap to Australia to maintain PR status and not worry about RRV at all. That is my honest advice to you..! Come here, start your job, stay here without any travel for a year or so, thus building ties with Australia for subsequent RRV's in future maybe.
> 
> In your situation, you maybe only granted 3 months RRV and that could be a long wait too. If you want to take that route, you may give it a shot.


Hi, 
Yes, I agree that was easier option, but no choice for me. I have a kid with PR not yet granted and he needs travel exemption. So I am yet to get all the travel documents for him.
I would actually be okay with 3 months extension as well. Just that with job offer I am trying to explore the option for 1 year. Is it like if 1 yr RRV case doesn't go through, my application will be rejected altogether or instead they can just approve 3 months?

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> Yes, I agree that was easier option, but no choice for me. I have a kid with PR not yet granted and he needs travel exemption. So I am yet to get all the travel documents for him.
> I would actually be okay with 3 months extension as well. Just that with job offer I am trying to explore the option for 1 year. Is it like if 1 yr RRV case doesn't go through, my application will be rejected altogether or instead they can just approve 3 months?
> 
> ...


As sbasha detailed in this post, you have no option to choose which RRV (155 or 157) you wish to choose or it's duration. Based on your circumstances, you maybe granted a 3 month RRV. 

It is also a precarious situation wherein your travel rights of PR is fast approaching expiry, but your son's PR is in progress. 

I would still suggest you travel to Australia at the earliest and retain your PR. Apply for a Subclass 600 for your son and avail exemption for his travel. Worst case, you make an entry by yourself and apply for RRV while being onshore.

If you don't want to take this route, apply for RRV at the earliest and my guess is that you will be granted a 3 month one. What will you do if your son's PR doesn't come through within that 3 month period?


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Documents needed for 1 year RRV*



fugitive_4u said:


> As sbasha detailed in this post, you have no option to choose which RRV (155 or 157) you wish to choose or it's duration. Based on your circumstances, you maybe granted a 3 month RRV.
> 
> It is also a precarious situation wherein your travel rights of PR is fast approaching expiry, but your son's PR is in progress.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know that's the worst case. If PR is not approved for my son (covid scenario is definitely pushing the grants way beyond expectation), I have to move alone initially- but that's my last choice. Hence hoping for 1 year  (and understand it might not be possible)

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Guys, 
1. can we enter Australia while offshore rrv is being processed and visa is still valid?
2. My visa is expiring Feb 5, should i apply first my rrv being offshore and then once granted for family or all at once AND can i submit it together in one file?
3. My house is almost built in Australia, should i wait for the occupancy letter or just show its being built to have one year visa? Which one is stronger option?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

isgrhul said:


> Guys,
> 1. can we enter Australia while offshore rrv is being processed and visa is still valid?
> 2. My visa is expiring Feb 5, should i apply first my rrv being offshore and then once granted for family or all at once AND can i submit it together in one file?
> 3. My house is almost built in Australia, should i wait for the occupancy letter or just show its being built to have one year visa? Which one is stronger option?
> Thanks.


1. If you plan to enter before expiry of your travel rights, then why apply for RRV at this stage?
Relocate to Australia, spend some time here and then apply for RRV

Cheers


----------



## amitnc (Mar 22, 2020)

SSrng said:


> Hi,
> Yes, I agree that was easier option, but no choice for me. I have a kid with PR not yet granted and he needs travel exemption. So I am yet to get all the travel documents for him.
> I would actually be okay with 3 months extension as well. Just that with job offer I am trying to explore the option for 1 year. Is it like if 1 yr RRV case doesn't go through, my application will be rejected altogether or instead they can just approve 3 months?
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you apply for a tourist visa for your child and travel as soon as you can while your PR is valid. Exemption should not be required but you can still apply and it should not take more than a couple of weeks to get it.


----------



## krish0610 (Dec 8, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Yes, I know that's the worst case. If PR is not approved for my son (covid scenario is definitely pushing the grants way beyond expectation), I have to move alone initially- but that's my last choice. Hence hoping for 1 year  (and understand it might not be possible)
> 
> Thanks,
> Ss


there are 1000's of PR applications processing is held due to current situations and many impacted.. so no guarantee when you get 101 approval and lucky if you get it.. It's already Oct20 and you need to search flights badly if you want to land in AU before your PR travel expiry date in Nov 2020 ... sometimes need to take calculative risks rather thinking combinations in this uncertain situations.. Well, if AU is not only place for you then its easy decision though


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

krish0610 said:


> SSrng said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I know that's the worst case. If PR is not approved for my son (covid scenario is definitely pushing the grants way beyond expectation), I have to move alone initially- but that's my last choice. Hence hoping for 1 year
> ...


He is right. I haven't received my RRV yet. So better fly out early. There is a long queue of pr and rrv applicants.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Documents needed for 1 year RRV*



krish0610 said:


> there are 1000's of PR applications processing is held due to current situations and many impacted.. so no guarantee when you get 101 approval and lucky if you get it.. It's already Oct20 and you need to search flights badly if you want to land in AU before your PR travel expiry date in Nov 2020 ... sometimes need to take calculative risks rather thinking combinations in this uncertain situations.. Well, if AU is not only place for you then its easy decision though


Thanks Krish,

Under my circumstances Nov 2020 is not feasible option. I would still wait for RRV.

The problem with 101 approval is, if I get my son onshore with pending approval, we would again need for RRV and travel outside during approval. CoVID has made travel, specially with a small kid so risky that I am apprehensive. If 101 approval doesn't come through by Feb that's the only option left.

Cheers,
SS


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Documents needed for 1 year RRV*

Hello fellow expats,

If anyone has any sample document/format for Strong ties and compelling reasons for RRV processing, can you please PM me? 
I understand no 2 situations can be similar, just looking for reference.

Thanks,
SS


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello all,

I have 189 grant since July 2015. I am currently offshore and except first landing I couldnt move back to Australia due to some family circumstances. I was planning to move back to Australia on March 2020( before expiry of my PR). However I couldnt due to flight restrictions. 
I applied for RRV in June, however no response from department. 
I am afraid that the would reject my RRV (I dont have any close ties except Bank Account in Australia). But why this delay in even rejecting it? 
What is their response lead time in case of offshore RRV applications?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

KDS said:


> Hi Praveen,
> 
> Could you please let us know if you were able to get RRV and how much was the processing time? Did you apply offshore or onshore?
> 
> Thanks!


For me, it took six months plus and I did apply onshore and got grant letter offshore.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Discreet_soul said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have 189 grant since July 2015. I am currently offshore and except first landing I couldnt move back to Australia due to some family circumstances. I was planning to move back to Australia on March 2020( before expiry of my PR). However I couldnt due to flight restrictions.
> I applied for RRV in June, however no response from department.
> ...


Have you mentioned in your application why you have not been able to move to Australia according to your plan? For how many days have you stayed in Australia after receiving PR? Do you have any long time stay history in Australia before been granted PR?


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes I have put all details in RRV application eg the reasons why I couldnt move back. 

I visited to Australia twice after getting PR (1 to 2 weeks each time....)



alamin104 said:


> Discreet_soul said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

SSrng said:


> Hello fellow expats,
> 
> If anyone has any sample document/format for Strong ties and compelling reasons for RRV processing, can you please PM me?
> I understand no 2 situations can be similar, just looking for reference.
> ...


Format of the document does not carry any weight as long as your statement is in understandable English. Better arrange it in some paragraphs like what you have done in IELTS writing section so that your reasoning can be easily followed and makes sense.

I want to warn you about a loop-hole where many people fall in. Its the compelling and compassionate reason for last departure from Australia. Death or terminal illness of a closed relative is considered by DIBP compelling. 

I have gone through the legislative documents of Aus Migration including PAM3 which the case officer is bound to follow during processing of visa applications. In most of time, they will only consider a reason compelling if you are unable to resolve it onshore in any way. Say for example, one woman wanted to get married with a fellow countryman and applied for RRV before leaving Australia. But it was rejected and denied even after tribunal hearing on the ground that her fiancee could arrive in Australia with visitor visa.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Discreet_soul said:


> Yes I have put all details in RRV application eg the reasons why I couldnt move back.
> 
> I visited to Australia twice after getting PR (1 to 2 weeks each time....)


As per rules, I dont think you have that strong ties with Australia to be considered for 155. What I suggest you is, apply for job online for as many positions as you can and follow up. Try to get in touch with Aussie professionals who are working in your field. Do it before your visa application is finalized and upload evidence like interview letter, email response and so on. Otherwise you will be considered for 157 only and in that case if you are unable to show compelling reason of your last departure you will fail to get 157 as well.

Having said all these, you might be given grace in this pandemic situation which is beyond the scope of current immigration law.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Documents needed for 1 year RRV*



alamin104 said:


> Format of the document does not carry any weight as long as your statement is in understandable English. Better arrange it in some paragraphs like what you have done in IELTS writing section so that your reasoning can be easily followed and makes sense.
> 
> I want to warn you about a loop-hole where many people fall in. Its the compelling and compassionate reason for last departure from Australia. Death or terminal illness of a closed relative is considered by DIBP compelling.
> 
> I have gone through the legislative documents of Aus Migration including PAM3 which the case officer is bound to follow during processing of visa applications. In most of time, they will only consider a reason compelling if you are unable to resolve it onshore in any way. Say for example, one woman wanted to get married with a fellow countryman and applied for RRV before leaving Australia. But it was rejected and denied even after tribunal hearing on the ground that her fiancee could arrive in Australia with visitor visa.


Thank you.
Yes, I know the part of compelling/ compassionate reason for departure. Really, I did not have compelling reason. We went for one job interview, as well as initial entry. Job interview was for my spouse, which didn't work out. So I believe can't show that evidence in my application.
Is there a way we can apply for both of PR holders in family in same application and provide one set of justification e.g I have a job offer to start from Feb next year, but nothing as such for my spouse.
Thanks,
Ss


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*Documents needed for 1 year RRV*



Discreet_soul said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have 189 grant since July 2015. I am currently offshore and except first landing I couldnt move back to Australia due to some family circumstances. I was planning to move back to Australia on March 2020( before expiry of my PR). However I couldnt due to flight restrictions.
> I applied for RRV in June, however no response from department.
> ...


Hi,

Wanted to check if you have applied just for you or any other PR family member as well?
Did you submit any flight cancellation proof? We had plans to move in May- June 2020, but had to cancel plans for Covid, but when Covid restrictions started in Feb, haven't booked tickets for June.

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

SSrng said:


> Discreet_soul said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Hi
I applied for myself and all the family members..


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

SSrng said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, I know the part of compelling/ compassionate reason for departure. Really, I did not have compelling reason. We went for one job interview, as well as initial entry. Job interview was for my spouse, which didn't work out. So I believe can't show that evidence in my application.
> Is there a way we can apply for both of PR holders in family in same application and provide one set of justification e.g I have a job offer to start from Feb next year, but nothing as such for my spouse.
> Thanks,
> Ss


If you do have a job offer in Australia then you should get 155 on ground of substantial ties. And once you receive 155, your wife will also receive the same as member of your family unit. However, your wife should apply only after your application is processed.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

alamin104 said:


> If you do have a job offer in Australia then you should get 155 on ground of substantial ties. And once you receive 155, your wife will also receive the same as member of your family unit. However, your wife should apply only after your application is processed.


Thank you Alamin.
Any idea if RRV processing time is any faster when one of family member already has RRV (considering I am applying for spouse's RRV only after mine is finalized).
In worst case, if I have only 3 months on RRV and spouse's application takes longer than that would be tough.

Thanks again,
Ss


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

SSrng said:


> Thank you Alamin.
> Any idea if RRV processing time is any faster when one of family member already has RRV (considering I am applying for spouse's RRV only after mine is finalized).
> In worst case, if I have only 3 months on RRV and spouse's application takes longer than that would be tough.
> 
> ...


No idea! I think you two can apply at the same time. The case officer will consider your applications as of a family and will grant your visa first so that your wife can get RRV on the basis of your outcome.


----------



## rkrrkr (Mar 16, 2020)

I too have applied for RRV 155 ... 1 month done..waiting....


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

Anyone aware how much time it is taking for RRV visa processing in case applicant is offshore?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Discreet_soul said:


> Anyone aware how much time it is taking for RRV visa processing in case applicant is offshore?


What date you lodged your application? Iodged on 2nd of July, 2020. I called up department of home affairs and asked when will I get the grant

The representative regretted and said that no timeline can be given and I have to wait further


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

siddhi817 said:


> Discreet_soul said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone aware how much time it is taking for RRV visa processing in case applicant is offshore?
> ...



I lodged my application on 28th June...
Are you an offshore applicant? 
I tried to search other forums in order to see if anyone have gotten grant during recent weeks and applied offshore. I didnt get any clear answer.
My hunch is that there is a delay on all visa applications. Even Child 101 has processing time mentioned as maximum 22 months. It seems the department is trying to minimise the influx of people in country on new visas. It is my hunch but seems there is some fact to it considering overall delays.


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

I applied offshore

There is one member on this forum who has received his rrv grant exactly 12 weeks after he applied. He was also an offshore and received his grant on 11th of August 2020. I was very much hopeful that I will receive my grant by not later than 24th of September, 2020. Another onshore applicant received his grant at end of August 2020, a month after lodging his application.


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

Seems positive news..

Did they get 1 year or 3 months grant?


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

Seems delays are on offshore applications..


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Discreet_soul said:


> I lodged my application on 28th June...
> Are you an offshore applicant?
> I tried to search other forums in order to see if anyone have gotten grant during recent weeks and applied offshore. I didn't get any clear answer.
> My hunch is that there is a delay on all visa applications. Even Child 101 has processing time mentioned as maximum 22 months. It seems the department is trying to minimize the influx of people in country on new visas. It is my hunch but seems there is some fact to it considering overall delays.


Well, RRV is granted in no time if someone satisfies two years' stay condition. Others who do fulfill requirements with clear margin and documentary evidence, they do get their visa within a month. On the other hand those who are borderline applicants, the case officer has to do a lot of thinking and study other cases before they decide for a yes or no.
For me, it took six months + even though I applied onshore, because of difficulty in making decision favoring my visa application. I only made two weeks stay in the last five years before I applied for RRV. Moreover, I did leave Australia just a week after launching my application.


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

alamin104 said:


> Discreet_soul said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application on 28th June...
> ...


Thanks for the comments.

How would one know if case officer has been assigned? For my application it is still showing as "Received" instead of "Processing".
By the way, did you get 1 year RRV or 3 months?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

alamin104 said:


> Discreet_soul said:
> 
> 
> > I lodged my application on 28th June...
> ...



In my case I was already to relocate by May 2020. I was even interviewed for a position based in mascot and was in touch with a recruiter. I have submitted both evidences. This Corona had scuttled the plans badly. Besides I stayed for six months before I had to leave to take care of my mother and family affairs after sudden passing away of my father. I had security licence, car registered on my name and job offer I had before rushing back to home country. My application status still shows received, meaning the case is yet to be assigned. Can you please tell how long it took your status to change from received to under review and then finalised ?


One of the candidate who received the RRV for a year had stayed for a week only and. Another guy got 1 year grant within a month but he applied from onshore.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

siddhi817 said:


> In my case I was already to relocate by May 2020. I was even interviewed for a position based in mascot and was in touch with a recruiter. I have submitted both evidences. This Corona had scuttled the plans badly. Besides I stayed for six months before I had to leave to take care of my mother and family affairs after sudden passing away of my father. I had security licence, car registered on my name and job offer I had before rushing back to home country. My application status still shows received, meaning the case is yet to be assigned. Can you please tell how long it took your status to change from received to under review and then finalised ?
> 
> 
> One of the candidate who received the RRV for a year had stayed for a week only and. Another guy got 1 year grant within a month but he applied from onshore.


I am not sure exactly how many days it took to change in application portal from received status to "processing". But i do know that the case officer requested for more information 2 months after the payment of fees.

I think you have sufficient proof of employment ties, so don't worry. Due to Covid situation the department deliberately has put a pause to all applications I believe.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Discreet_soul said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> How would one know if case officer has been assigned? For my application it is still showing as "Received" instead of "Processing".
> By the way, did you get 1 year RRV or 3 months?


Not sure but I guess, someone already went through your application at least to check 2 years' residency requirement.
My RRV was granted for 1 year, subclass 155.


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Guys, anyone did get RRV twice based on assets and bank balance for two consecutive years? or second year, it becomes difficult?

I did apply RRV today, will keep you guys posted. Thanks.


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello All

What is the usual fees for MARA certified immigration agent to handle an RRV case?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Discreet_soul said:


> Hello All
> 
> What is the usual fees for MARA certified immigration agent to handle an RRV case?


There is no fixed fees
More the bigger and reputed Mara agent, higher the fees

Cheers


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

NB said:


> Discreet_soul said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All
> ...


Any ballpark figure? A MARA agent is asking for 2K AU$ to take up my case.....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Discreet_soul said:


> Any ballpark figure? A MARA agent is asking for 2K AU$ to take up my case.....


There is no ball and there is no park
Talk to a few agents and you will get an idea
But don’t be surprised if you get wildly different quotes

Cheers


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

isgrhul said:


> Guys, anyone did get RRV twice based on assets and bank balance for two consecutive years? or second year, it becomes difficult?
> 
> I did apply RRV today, will keep you guys posted. Thanks.


Does it mean that you had your 1st RRV granted for just maintaining bank balance in Australia? How much was the figure, dude?


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

alamin104 said:


> isgrhul said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, anyone did get RRV twice based on assets and bank balance for two consecutive years? or second year, it becomes difficult?
> ...


Collectively $1.5 to 2 million in transactions.
Question is: can we do it next year or not?


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

alamin104 said:


> isgrhul said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, anyone did get RRV twice based on assets and bank balance for two consecutive years? or second year, it becomes difficult?
> ...


I have the same question....Because as per my info and as per some immigration agents as well Australian Bank balance is not significant tie...which, in my opinion, is arguable considering that if someone keeps his hard earned money in an Australian bank is benefitting Australian economy indirectly. Liquidity in banks benefit economy obviously which, in my opinion should be considered as significant tie.


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

isgrhul said:


> alamin104 said:
> 
> 
> > isgrhul said:
> ...


Mate if you have that kind of earnings, why to even migrate to Australia?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

repetition


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

isgrhul said:


> Collectively $1.5 to 2 million in transactions.
> Question is: can we do it next year or not?


I think you will be fine! Your 2 million AUD in an Aus bank is certainly contributing to Australian economy! In case, your RRV gets refused, just buy a house and reapply.

BTW, if I were you with that much of money, I would not mind spending in consultation of a MARA agent. Good luck bro!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alamin104 said:


> I think you will be fine! Your 2 million AUD in an Aus bank is certainly contributing to Australian economy! In case, your RRV gets refused, just buy a house and reapply.
> 
> BTW, if I were you with that much of money, I would not mind spending in consultation of a MARA agent. Good luck bro!


There is a catch in his reply which has gone unnoticed 
He said the amount is in transactions not deposits
You can have transaction for $1M with even a $1,000 by moving it from one bank to another a thousand times

Let him clarify that’s it’s in deposits 

Cheers


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi All,
Can anyone recommend a good MARA agent with experience of dealing with RRV cases?


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Discreet_soul said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone recommend a good MARA agent with experience of dealing with RRV cases?[/QUOT
> I know one in Dubai, if you are interested.


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

NB said:


> alamin104 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you will be fine! Your 2 million AUD in an Aus bank is certainly contributing to Australian economy! In case, your RRV gets refused, just buy a house and reapply.
> ...


I already own a house in Australia.
I did my rrv application and now will enter separate ones for family.
Question is: I will include same reasons as i put in mine ones? 
Or should I wait till i get my rrv and for family would be easy. I just don't want to risk it.


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

siddhi817 said:


> Discreet_soul said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone aware how much time it is taking for RRV visa processing in case applicant is offshore?
> ...


How to contact the department? Any email address please? Thanks


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have finally received my subclass 155 g 1 year grant today - 101 days after lodging my application and calling up DHA twice

I applied offshore and didn't meet the residence requirements

The email provided by the DHA rep is 

[email protected] (if this not works, remove a after resident)


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

Good luck to everyone

Hopefully you will receive your grants in coming days


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddhi817 said:


> I have finally received my subclass 155 g 1 year grant today - 101 days after lodging my application and calling up DHA twice
> 
> I applied offshore and didn't meet the residence requirements
> 
> ...


You applied after expiry of your travel rights ?
How many days did you live in Australia since you got the PR?
What connection did you show with Australia ?

Cheers


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

*RRV for 3 months/1 year*



Discreet_soul said:


> Hi
> I applied for myself and all the family members..


Hello,

Can you please let me know when applying for family members, do you select part of group applications in the beginning?

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Discreet_soul said:


> Any ballpark figure? A MARA agent is asking for 2K AU$ to take up my case.....


A MARA agent based on India asked for 2k AUD whereas Australian MARA agent sent invoice for 3k AUD. I didn't sign up for India based agent as he was not aware of the delay in RRV processing time even.
About to submit application on my own with help of expat members and the Australian agent I consulted sent me some points how to emphasize my case.

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

NB said:


> You applied after expiry of your travel rights ?
> How many days did you live in Australia since you got the PR?
> What connection did you show with Australia ?
> 
> Cheers


I applied on last day of my PR visa - the same date I received my renewed passport.

I lived for 6 months in past 5 years and had to leave after sudden passing away of my father.

I showed my security licence, rego, casual job invoice, donation to a charity organization and recently the job interview I had with one of the employer and conversation with a recruiter in which I had mentioned of my plans of returning back to Sydney in April/ May 2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siddhi817 said:


> I applied on last day of my PR visa - the same date I received my renewed passport.
> 
> I lived for 6 months in past 5 years and had to leave after sudden passing away of my father.
> 
> I showed my security licence, rego, casual job invoice, donation to a charity organization and recently the job interview I had with one of the employer and conversation with a recruiter in which I had mentioned of my plans of returning back to Sydney in April/ May 2020.


You are extremely lucky to get 1 year RRV
Don’t stretch your luck into applying another RRV offshore
Plan to migrate during the next 1 year

Cheers


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

I got my RRV 155 today for 1 year . I had applied on 11th July. I stayed in Australia for 1 week during my IED. My PR was due to expire on 27th November 2020. 
I have no job offer in Australia.
Compassionate reasons for NOT coming to Australia - I had to take care of my Father in India. I was planning to move in May 2020, but could not move due to COVID


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

vikas.shandilya said:


> I got my RRV 155 today for 1 year . I had applied on 11th July. I stayed in Australia for 1 week during my IED. My PR was due to expire on 27th November 2020.
> I have no job offer in Australia.
> Compassionate reasons for NOT coming to Australia - I had to take care of my Father in India. I was planning to move in May 2020, but could not move due to COVID


Wow... this is a great news .. so even though we stay for 1 week, we can still apply for RRV and they give for 1 year.. Did u apply for 156 or 157 category ? I am also in the same situation.. My PR is expiring on May 2021 and I am looking how to get the extension.. Me too Stayed for 1 week during IED in 2016...

Can you tell me how did you apply for RRV and any specific documents shared ?


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

I suggest you apply only 4-3 month before you actual expiry date of PR. Because it takes 3-4 months for RRV to come and if you get 1 year, it will start from the date you receive and remaining period of your PR is overridden in short RRV will supersede your PR visa on the day of RRV grant.


----------



## bnkamal (Jan 31, 2015)

vikas.shandilya said:


> I suggest you apply only 4-3 month before you actual expiry date of PR. Because it takes 3-4 months for RRV to come and if you get 1 year, it will start from the date you receive and remaining period of your PR is overridden in short RRV will supersede your PR visa on the day of RRV grant.


Thanks.. I guess, I will give it a short in month of Jan 2021 and apply RRV. Did u submit any specific documents supporting your case ?


----------



## siddhi817 (Jan 25, 2014)

bnkamal said:


> vikas.shandilya said:
> 
> 
> > I got my RRV 155 today for 1 year . I had applied on 11th July. I stayed in Australia for 1 week during my IED. My PR was due to expire on 27th November 2020.
> ...



Form is same for 155 and 157

There are no separate forms. It asks you few questions and then based on documents provided for substantial ties, the department grant either 155 or 157 visa.

In my case I shared two conversation over email exchanged with recruiters in which I mentioned passing away of my father and then my intension of travelling back to Aus in May 2020. 

Both conversation were dated long before Corona outbreak and flight restrictions came into effect.


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

bnkamal said:


> Thanks.. I guess, I will give it a short in month of Jan 2021 and apply RRV. Did u submit any specific documents supporting your case ?


Nops.. I had no job offer in Australia and no other ties


----------



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

can someone provide some guidance as to how to prove substantial ties for people who are offshore and haven't stayed much in Australia..


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

vikas.shandilya said:


> I got my RRV 155 today for 1 year . I had applied on 11th July. I stayed in Australia for 1 week during my IED. My PR was due to expire on 27th November 2020.
> I have no job offer in Australia.
> Compassionate reasons for NOT coming to Australia - I had to take care of my Father in India. I was planning to move in May 2020, but could not move due to COVID


Did you submit any evidence to show strong ties with Australia? As per rule, 1 year RRV cannot be considered without strong ties. It seems to me that, due to Covid situation they have relaxed eligibility to receive subclass 155 visa!!! This is very unusual!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prestyler said:


> can someone provide some guidance as to how to prove substantial ties for people who are offshore and haven't stayed much in Australia..


It’s not a secret or rocket science
1. Family
2. Property
3. Job offer
4. Any other investment

Cheers


----------



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s not a secret or rocket science
> 1. Family
> 2. Property
> 3. Job offer
> ...


I asked for guidance for someone who hasn't much (stayed a week or two) in australia.

someone like that most probably dont have property, job offer and other investment in austarlia as well as no family.. so in this case.. wut shud one say ?

if someone doesnt want to resign from a decent job abroad to be sitting jobless in australia until the situation improves for which RRV will be very helpful.


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

alamin104 said:


> Did you submit any evidence to show strong ties with Australia? As per rule, 1 year RRV cannot be considered without strong ties. It seems to me that, due to Covid situation they have relaxed eligibility to receive subclass 155 visa!!! This is very unusual!


Yes, probably due to COVID situation only. Same has been given to one of my friend who was in same situation.
Also, I had filed my application before visa expiry and mentioned that I had intention to move permanently in Australia in May 2020. For proofs, I only gave the reasons why I could not move earlier


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Yes, probably due to COVID situation only. Same has been given to one of my friend who was in same situation.
> Also, I had filed my application before visa expiry and mentioned that I had intention to move permanently in Australia in May 2020. For proofs, I only gave the reasons why I could not move earlier


Did you apply onshore or offshore? 

I am also thinking to apply for another RRV, but for me the risk is too high!! Curious to know if anyone came out success 2nd time with an offshore application.


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

prestyler said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > It’s not a secret or rocket science
> ...



The issue is, the department wants to see that you were serious in moving to Australia and couldn't because of genuine reasons. That is why they give 5 years time for the move. But if someone can't move within that time period without any genuine reasons then it gives a negative impression to department i.e the visa holder was not serious in moving at all and didn't do any serious efforts to do so. However if one establishes the genuine reasons and your efforts to move eg, you applied for jobs (but didnt get one), moved your savings to a bank in Australia, etc etc..It at least gives a indication you were trying....but couldnt move due to one or another reasons.
You may able to secure 3 months RRV specially when currently the department is more lenient due to Covid.
And believe me many people are in same situation as yours...It was never easy to leave your whole life in your home country and move to another country jobless. It never made sense actually. People don't even move to another city without a job offer let alone another country/continent. I guess all depends on your life plans for yourself and your kids...is it worth taking the risk? Only you can decide.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Discreet_soul said:


> The issue is, the department wants to see that you were serious in moving to Australia and couldn't because of genuine reasons. That is why they give 5 years time for the move. But if someone can't move within that time period without any genuine reasons then it gives a negative impression to department i.e the visa holder was not serious in moving at all and didn't do any serious efforts to do so. However if one establishes the genuine reasons and your efforts to move eg, you applied for jobs (but didnt get one), moved your savings to a bank in Australia, etc etc..It at least gives a indication you were trying....but couldnt move due to one or another reasons.
> You may able to secure 3 months RRV specially when currently the department is more lenient due to Covid.
> And believe me many people are in same situation as yours...It was never easy to leave your whole life in your home country and move to another country jobless. It never made sense actually. People don't even move to another city without a job offer let alone another country/continent. I guess all depends on your life plans for yourself and your kids...is it worth taking the risk? Only you can decide.


I strongly believe that, if someone looking for PR in other country then they might have done all evaluations and should have been moved there completely in 1 or 2 yrs if not at-least in 3 yrs.. if someone don't move within this time(how can the person to be considered serious in moving to that country) then what's the plan for applying PR. there are lot of people who are waiting desperately to get invite/PR, so at least government can cancel such visas(after 3years, if at all the person stayed hardly for days only since got PR, anyway most of them made less or almost 0 contribution to the Oz economy) and give those slots to eligible people who are waiting onshore for invite/grants. I may sound harsh but this is what should be done to avoid such wastage of PR slots for few years.. this is my personal view, and many will be not happy with my views....


----------



## vikas.shandilya (Apr 4, 2015)

Ksvr said:


> I strongly believe that, if someone looking for PR in other country then they might have done all evaluations and should have been moved there completely in 1 or 2 yrs if not at-least in 3 yrs.. if someone don't move within this time(how can the person to be considered serious in moving to that country) then what's the plan for applying PR. there are lot of people who are waiting desperately to get invite/PR, so at least government can cancel such visas(after 3years, if at all the person stayed hardly for days only since got PR, anyway most of them made less or almost 0 contribution to the Oz economy) and give those slots to eligible people who are waiting onshore for invite/grants. I may sound harsh but this is what should be done to avoid such wastage of PR slots for few years.. this is my personal view, and many will be not happy with my views....


Probably you may be right in saying so wrong as well. Sometimes there are situations which happen after you get the PR Visa. As it happened with me, it took around 1.5 years to 2 years since I first planned towards getting PR and finally getting grant. After that I got married, which took another 6 months. By that situation had changed as my father's health deteriorated and ultimately he died in about 4 years. We never know what can happen with us anytime. Anyway, there nothing illegal that if someone is not using PR even after getting it. Everything a person does is to safeguard himself/herself based on situation.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

vikas.shandilya said:


> Probably you may be right in saying so wrong as well. Sometimes there are situations which happen after you get the PR Visa. As it happened with me, it took around 1.5 years to 2 years since I first planned towards getting PR and finally getting grant. After that I got married, which took another 6 months. By that situation had changed as my father's health deteriorated and ultimately he died in about 4 years. We never know what can happen with us anytime. Anyway, there nothing illegal that if someone is not using PR even after getting it. Everything a person does is to safeguard himself/herself based on situation.


well.. really sorry to hear what situation you went through.. but i think some of those who got the PR just want to keep it as second option, and just dragging around without any contribution to the Oz. at the same time many onshore working from few years and contributing to economy but still they are temporary.. so for me it doesn't make sense keep someone on PR without much contribution (ofcourse i never told it as illegal).. I am not against individual, but just speaking in logical manner...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> well.. really sorry to hear what situation you went through.. but i think some of those who got the PR just want to keep it as second option, and just dragging around without any contribution to the Oz. at the same time many onshore working from few years and contributing to economy but still they are temporary.. so for me it doesn't make sense keep someone on PR without much contribution (ofcourse i never told it as illegal).. I am not against individual, but just speaking in logical manner...


Many countries have even more lenient policy
USA just visit once a year
New Zealand for life even if don’t live for a single day

Cheers


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

Ksvr said:


> vikas.shandilya said:
> 
> 
> > Probably you may be right in saying so wrong as well. Sometimes there are situations which happen after you get the PR Visa. As it happened with me, it took around 1.5 years to 2 years since I first planned towards getting PR and finally getting grant. After that I got married, which took another 6 months. By that situation had changed as my father's health deteriorated and ultimately he died in about 4 years. We never know what can happen with us anytime. Anyway, there nothing illegal that if someone is not using PR even after getting it. Everything a person does is to safeguard himself/herself based on situation.
> ...


Dont say there is no contribution. The high fees associated with PR visa itself is a contribution to Australian government. They are well aware that many people wont come. Still it is win-win for them. If they dont come still the government gains in terms of paid fees at least (the first landings are also source of contributions). If they come, Australia is gaining additionally in terms of skilled workforce and demographics. So I dont see any loss to Australia. In fact if an immigrant wont come it is his/her loss. Australia will always gain....


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

I have same question; has anyone recently got rrv twice being offshore?


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

isgrhul said:


> I have same question; has anyone recently got rrv twice being offshore?


I believe yes...read it in a forum once. I think the guy had really really genuine reasons for not using 1st 1 year RRV. Second one he got for 3 months only though....
Another person I know got for only 3 months..and he couldn't move. He reapplied and got rejected...So it is case to case basis....Don't plan anything based on this assumption that you will always get it 2nd time. Maybe having family members (spouse/kids) in Australia increase the chance but I am not sure of that....Better to consult a good immigration lawyer.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Discreet_soul said:


> I believe yes...read it in a forum once. I think the guy had really really genuine reasons for not using 1st 1 year RRV. Second one he got for 3 months only though....
> Another person I know got for only 3 months..and he couldn't move. He reapplied and got rejected...So it is case to case basis....Don't plan anything based on this assumption that you will always get it 2nd time. Maybe having family members (spouse/kids) in Australia increase the chance but I am not sure of that....Better to consult a good immigration lawyer.


I think its very difficult to move to Aussieland in this Covid pandemic! So many hurdles to overcome! Job crisis, Quarantine cost of 3000$ a person and so on. Even if you decide to move, there is no guarantee that you will find a flight in due time. So, applying for an RRV in well ahead of deadline could be worth-trying.


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Guys, i think rrv is too much slowed. Most of the guys are not getting response for last one or two months. There could be lot of backlog or the policy might be changed to not give lot of rrvs.
In case if visa is expiring, do you recommend to travel to Australia even if my rrv case is strong to get one year? Or risk and wait for outcome?
Thanks.


----------



## Discreet_soul (Sep 23, 2020)

Yes department is late in processing. But recently few members got the RRV after 3-4 months wait. So you might want to wait more before you make a final decision. It is better than leaving your current job and ending up jobless in Australia. With economic recession in Australia, there is not much job prospects. I suggest few months to wait more before you decide....


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

My visa expires 5 Feb. i am planning to take leave from work and travel by Jan if no answer. If i let visa expire, is it risky?
I asked a Mara agent. He says some applications are getting 6 to 7 months with no response too.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

isgrhul said:


> My visa expires 5 Feb. i am planning to take leave from work and travel by Jan if no answer. If i let visa expire, is it risky?
> I asked a Mara agent. He says some applications are getting 6 to 7 months with no response too.


How i taking leave and travelling in Jan going to help you? As and when you are out of the country, your travel rights will expire and you need a RRV to enter again. If you travel in Jan, you will only add another month to your stay or until you return which will not be a long one I suppose.

I would suggest you apply for RRV asap.


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

I think i could not explain well. I already applied for rrv with all family members on 7 oct. there is no response yet. I will travel back once i get rrv if i go Australia in January. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

isgrhul said:


> I think i could not explain well. I already applied for rrv with all family members on 7 oct. there is no response yet. I will travel back once i get rrv if i go Australia in January. Hope this clarifies.


Makes sense now, Thanks and All the best..!


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Any offshore applicants applied in August 2020 got the RRV?

I applied on 11th August 2020 for my wife and kid. They didn't complete 2 years stay in the last five years, but I have full 5 years RRV.
I'll wait for another 2 weeks before I contact them.

Planning to move back to Australia in March 2021.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sankar said:


> Any offshore applicants applied in August 2020 got the RRV?
> 
> I applied on 11th August 2020 for my wife and kid. They didn't complete 2 years stay in the last five years, but I have full 5 years RRV.
> I'll wait for another 2 weeks before I contact them.
> ...


Did you all apply together or did they apply after you got the 5 years RRV ?

Cheers


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

NB said:


> Did you all apply together or did they apply after you got the 5 years RRV ?
> 
> Cheers


Mine was long back, I applied in Aug 2018, onshore. Now I applied for my wife and kid as we are planning to move back to Sydney in March 2021.


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Mine was long back, I applied in Aug 2018, onshore. Now I applied for my wife and kid as we are planning to move back to Sydney in March 2021.


How many years remaining of your 5 years RRV? If its more than 1 year, your family members will get return visa with 1 year validity. If yours one has less than 1 year validity, they will have RRV with same validity period.

Here is the relevant clause,

" (a) if the applicant is a member of the family unit of a person whose Subclass 155 visa will be in effect for one year or less, the applicant will be granted a visa permitting the holder to travel to and enter Australia for the period of effect; and
(b) if the applicant is a member of the family unit of a person whose Subclass 155 visa will be in effect for more than one year, the applicant will be granted a visa permitting the holder to travel to and enter Australia for one year from the date of grant. "

http://classic.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/cth/consol_reg/mr1994227/sch2.html

Hope it helps.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

alamin104 said:


> How many years remaining of your 5 years RRV? If its more than 1 year, your family members will get return visa with 1 year validity. If yours one has less than 1 year validity, they will have RRV with same validity period.
> 
> Here is the relevant clause,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.

Yes, I have close to 3 years on my RRV, expecting my family get 1 year RRV.


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Guys, just to update you all that today i got my rrv for one year. All happened in 3 weeks. 
thanks for all your help.


----------



## OZdownunder (Jun 18, 2013)

siddhi817 said:


> I have finally received my subclass 155 g 1 year grant today - 101 days after lodging my application and calling up DHA twice
> 
> I applied offshore and didn't meet the residence requirements
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your Grant !! What documents did you submit to show ties or that allowed you to get this grant?


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks. Mainly proof of assets in Australia.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Sankar said:


> Any offshore applicants applied in August 2020 got the RRV?
> 
> I applied on 11th August 2020 for my wife and kid. They didn't complete 2 years stay in the last five years, but I have full 5 years RRV.
> I'll wait for another 2 weeks before I contact them.
> ...


*Got the RRV for 1 year for my wife and kid*. 
Offshore, not meeting 2 years requirement, family member (me) has full RRV.
Applied on 11th Aug 2020, got it on 3rd Nov 2020, it took exactly 12 weeks.

Planning to move back to Sydney in March 2021.

Cheers...


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello,

I have applied for my RRV and created a group id. Do I need to submit my spouse's application under same group before our PR expires or can do anytime before my RRV grant?

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## isgrhul (Jun 17, 2015)

SSrng said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for my RRV and created a group id. Do I need to submit my spouse's application under same group before our PR expires or can do anytime before my RRV grant?
> 
> ...


The group is created to let the case officer decide all the applications together. So you must apply for them before yours is decided. Even after that i think it can help.


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

hi guys, is there any police certificate requirement or health examination for RRV ?


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

isgrhul said:


> The group is created to let the case officer decide all the applications together. So you must apply for them before yours is decided. Even after that i think it can help.


Last time I applied, have not seen any option to create a group. Can you tell me where in the application portal I will find this group option?


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

mfa said:


> hi guys, is there any police certificate requirement or health examination for RRV ?


Nope, RRV (155 or 157) doesn't mandate you to provide both


----------



## rkrrkr (Mar 16, 2020)

Hello All,
got rrv grant today. applied on 31 Aug 2020


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

rkrrkr said:


> Hello All,
> got rrv grant today. applied on 31 Aug 2020


Does it come for 1 year?


----------



## rkrrkr (Mar 16, 2020)

icewarp said:


> Does it come for 1 year?


Yes, 1 year


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

rkrrkr said:


> Yes, 1 year


Please could you tell us more about your case and all related to it

it sounds very interesting

all the best


----------



## rkrrkr (Mar 16, 2020)

icewarp said:


> Please could you tell us more about your case and all related to it
> 
> it sounds very interesting
> 
> all the best


Applied from offshore...I stayed 1 year 11 months ...sadly could not get 5 year rrv due to 1 month short...But provided all my work contracts which were done by me...finally got rrv today in 85 days


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

SSrng said:


> the Australian agent I consulted sent me some points how to emphasize my case.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ss


Please could you share with us about these points?

Regards.


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

vikas.shandilya said:


> I suggest you apply only 4-3 month before you actual expiry date of PR. Because it takes 3-4 months for RRV to come and if you get 1 year, it will start from the date you receive and remaining period of your PR is overridden in short RRV will supersede your PR visa on the day of RRV grant.


 My PR is expiring on 10 Aug and I am planning to apply for RRV in Jan 2021. If they grant me RRV let's say 1 May for 3 months, then it will be effective from May up until July?


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

vikas.shandilya said:


> I got my RRV 155 today for 1 year . I had applied on 11th July. I stayed in Australia for 1 week during my IED. My PR was due to expire on 27th November 2020.
> I have no job offer in Australia.
> Compassionate reasons for NOT coming to Australia - I had to take care of my Father in India. I was planning to move in May 2020, but could not move due to COVID


You applied offshore or onshore? and did you have to submit any documentary evidence of your father's demise (Really sorry to hear about your loss)


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Cruiser20 said:


> My PR is expiring on 10 Aug and I am planning to apply for RRV in Jan 2021. If they grant me RRV let's say 1 May for 3 months, then it will be effective from May up until July?


Unfortunately, Yes.


----------



## amitnc (Mar 22, 2020)

Cruiser20 said:


> My PR is expiring on 10 Aug and I am planning to apply for RRV in Jan 2021. If they grant me RRV let's say 1 May for 3 months, then it will be effective from May up until July?


 RRV starts when it is granted. So in your case it will be from May.


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

alamin104 said:


> Well, RRV is granted in no time if someone satisfies two years' stay condition. Others who do fulfill requirements with clear margin and documentary evidence, they do get their visa within a month. On the other hand those who are borderline applicants, the case officer has to do a lot of thinking and study other cases before they decide for a yes or no.
> For me, it took six months + even though I applied onshore, because of difficulty in making decision favoring my visa application. I only made two weeks stay in the last five years before I applied for RRV. Moreover, I did leave Australia just a week after launching my application.


My PR is expiring in Aug 21 and I plan to travel in April/May time settle family and apply onshore RRV showing house rental and school enrolment as substantial ties plus account balance. However, intend to travel back right after applying. Dont they know that you applied and again left the country, wouldn't it effect the merits of the application?


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

My PR is expiring in August 2021, I am based in Dubai and planning to travel in April to apply onshore RRV subclass 155, settle family and return in a month's time without waiting for RRV response as it usually takes couple of months.

Got a couple of questions, please guide to the best of your knowledge to help me plan better

1.Is Airbnb booking acceptable for RRV or a Weekly/monthly or yearly contract is required.
2. I am vaccinated with Covid jabs, will I still need to complete the quarantine period.
3. If we stay at our relative's/friends home after quarantine. To show substantial ties, I would not have the rental contract , does admission in school will be enough to constitute as substantial ties.
4. What if I go, apply online and then come back right after applying without waiting for their response. Is there a possibility that my RRV might be rejected while my family is in Aus.
5. If we have booked our flights and are not able to travel due to travel restrictions and borders closure. I am assuming this will be considered in RRV grant if I dont have any other substantial ties to show.
6. Incase of onshore or offshore, RRV extension duration starts from the PR travel facility expiry date or from the day it is granted.
7. Do we have any option of editing the RRV application while it's in the queue to update with the latest circumstances

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

sbasha said:


> Hi,
> You cannot decide on your own whether to apply for 155 (5yr, 1yr) or 157 (3months). It is step by step process in RRV filing.
> 
> 155 - 5yr RRV - The online application will ask for whether you have completed 2 out of 5yrs at the time of application in the beginning if you choose 'yes', then no documents required, in 48 hrs you will get approval. Department will obviously check your passport entry & exit to calculate 730 days which is probably done automatically as approval is within 48hrs.
> ...


Do we get an option to edit the application to reflect the latest circumstances while it's either in the queue or in progress?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Cruiser20 said:


> Do we get an option to edit the application to reflect the latest circumstances while it's either in the queue or in progress?


Answered here Resident Return Visa (RRV)


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

Cruiser20 said:


> My PR is expiring in August 2021, I am based in Dubai and planning to travel in April to apply onshore RRV subclass 155, settle family and return in a month's time without waiting for RRV response as it usually takes couple of months.
> 
> Got a couple of questions, please guide to the best of your knowledge to help me plan better
> 
> ...


Hello Everyone,

Looking for some guidance on this post

TIA


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cruiser20 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Looking for some guidance on this post
> 
> TIA


Sorry for late reply as I didn't notice earlier. Well, the Covid pandemic is playing a big role for RRV applicants now. I have not seen a single refusal case if someone's RRV has expired in this period. You have to apply for both subclass 155 and 157. You cannot apply for only one type. Its the case officer who will decide what visa type you are eligible for. Things are a lot flexible right now in Covid situation. However if you consider immigration law and rules strictly here is the reply to your queries:



- I don't think airbnb will carry any weight towards :substantial ties". Only long term contract with the house owner is considered. 
-Not sure about future quarantine policy for vaccinated traveler
-For 1 year rrv you must have substantial ties with Australia which is beneficial to Australian community
-For 3 months rrv, you must have compelling reason for traveling abroad such as to see a terminally ill close family member. Or in another words, there is no way you can avoid travelling. 
- the duration RRV grant period starts from the date of the grant

Having said all these, there is a way out. If you leave your wife in Australia and only you are travelling then, there is nothing to be worried as long as she is there for you. Once she receives a RRV, you are automatically entitled for an RRV too.

Cheers


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

alamin104 said:


> Sorry for late reply as I didn't notice earlier. Well, the Covid pandemic is playing a big role for RRV applicants now. I have not seen a single refusal case if someone's RRV has expired in this period. You have to apply for both subclass 155 and 157. You cannot apply for only one type. Its the case officer who will decide what visa type you are eligible for. Things are a lot flexible right now in Covid situation. However if you consider immigration law and rules strictly here is the reply to your queries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I see you got offshore 1 year RRV, did you spent 2 years in Aus or showed any other ties to secure 1 year. 

Regarding terminally ill family member, do they ask for all the hospital documentation? 

I had a huge financial fraud, lost all my savings and hence was not able to move in last 5 years and now the expensive flight tickets, quarantine cost and instable job market. Will these be acceptable as the reason for RRV application ?

TIA


----------



## alamin104 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cruiser20 said:


> Thanks mate. I see you got offshore 1 year RRV, did you spent 2 years in Aus or showed any other ties to secure 1 year.
> 
> Regarding terminally ill family member, do they ask for all the hospital documentation?
> 
> ...


I lived in Australia for two years on student visa and attended a course. That probably carried weight toward gaining substantial ties, However with PR granted, I only stayed for a week or so.

You said, you would be leaving your family in Australia, Why worried then? You will be insured against any mishap of RRV refusal if you do so.

For terminally ill relative, I think you will need to submit evidence from hospital people to support your claim.

Well, if you are in financial hardship you might be eligible for quarantine fees waiver. Check with corresponding state website.
Also, in Covid situation you will also be eligible for social security benefit as the requirement for waiting period been halted foe the time being.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

isgrhul said:


> The group is created to let the case officer decide all the applications together. So you must apply for them before yours is decided. Even after that i think it can help.


Thank you all expats for your help.
I have applied for RRV on 1 Nov, for me and family. Stayed 1 week in last 5 years. Applied offshore. Had a job offer to start from Jan 2021. Got the grant for 1 year today.
Reasons for departing Australia - went for a job interview in 2016 but didn't work out. later we had baby on 2017 end and never went back until 2020. had plan to move in May 2020, but no proof documents were attached.
Provided savings documents that we plan to take move to Aus and police clearance, apart from different job discussions my partner and I had with Australian companies over last few years .
Hope this helps. It seems under covid circumstances they are granting with consideration.

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

SSrng said:


> Thank you all expats for your help.
> I have applied for RRV on 1 Nov, for me and family. Stayed 1 week in last 5 years. Applied offshore. Had a job offer to start from Jan 2021. Got the grant for 1 year today.
> Reasons for departing Australia - went for a job interview in 2016 but didn't work out. later we had baby on 2017 end and never went back until 2020. had plan to move in May 2020, but no proof documents were attached.
> Provided savings documents that we plan to take move to Aus and police clearance, apart from different job discussions my partner and I had with Australian companies over last few years .
> ...


 Congrats mate and thanks alot for sharing this news. May I know

1. You applied for the whole family or just for the main applicant?
2. When was your travel facility expiring?
3. RRV starting date is from the grant date or from the travel facility expiry on PR. 

Regards,
Umer Sajjad


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruiser20 said:


> Congrats mate and thanks alot for sharing this news. May I know
> 
> 1. You applied for the whole family or just for the main applicant?
> 2. When was your travel facility expiring?
> ...


Hi Umar,
1. I applied for me creating a group id first. Was weighing if I should apply for all the family members at same time, but just in 4 days applied for family too.
2. My travel facility was expiring Nov 16. I would suggest don't apply too early, may be a month or 1.5 month earlier than your expiry
3. Yes, RRV starts from grant date.

All the best!

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## arif420 (Jan 1, 2016)

SSrng said:


> Hi Umar,
> 1. I applied for me creating a group id first. Was weighing if I should apply for all the family members at same time, but just in 4 days applied for family too.
> 2. My travel facility was expiring Nov 16. I would suggest don't apply too early, may be a month or 1.5 month earlier than your expiry
> 3. Yes, RRV starts from grant date.
> ...


Thanks for posting this info.Would be useful for all of us since there is global pandemic and there are not even flights to Australia.When you say savings documents does it mean bank statement of your saving accounts.


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

arif420 said:


> Thanks for posting this info.Would be useful for all of us since there is global pandemic and there are not even flights to Australia.When you say savings documents does it mean bank statement of your saving accounts.


There are plenty of flights but expensive ones though. I booked my flight last week for May through Etihad, if you are alone traveler, try Cebu Pacific, Cathay Pacific. They are relatively cheaper. 

Best of luck


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

SSrng said:


> Hi Umar,
> 1. I applied for me creating a group id first. Was weighing if I should apply for all the family members at same time, but just in 4 days applied for family too.
> 2. My travel facility was expiring Nov 16. I would suggest don't apply too early, may be a month or 1.5 month earlier than your expiry
> 3. Yes, RRV starts from grant date.
> ...


Really appreciate you updating and contributing. I guess you had a job offer that supported the substantial ties clause. Unfortunately, I dont have any offer yet so it will be risky for me to wait till the end. Did you provide the PCC for whole family? 

I completely understand that every case is unique but based on your research and gut feeling, do you think the below conditions stand a chance to get RRV


Had a fraud and lost all savings to move. Now I am saving again to be less dependable on government in terms of social benefits. (Can produce the court documents)
Had ailing parents so had to be close to them (Can produce some hospital reports and also frequent flights to my home country)
Combined with instable jobs market and fear of contracting corona during travel.
I can transfer some amount to my Australian Bank Account to show as an intention to move.
My interaction with headhunters and job applications emails since Jan 21.

Just to remind my, travel facility on my PR is expiring on 11 Aug 21.


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruiser20 said:


> There are plenty of flights but expensive ones though. I booked my flight last week for May through Etihad, if you are alone traveler, try Cebu Pacific, Cathay Pacific. They are relatively cheaper.
> 
> Best of luck





arif420 said:


> Thanks for posting this info.Would be useful for all of us since there is global pandemic and there are not even flights to Australia.When you say savings documents does it mean bank statement of your saving accounts.


Yes, just the savings account statement for both in last 6 months. I also had an account in australia (but no transaction there in recent past)
Thanks,
Ss


----------



## SSrng (Jul 20, 2015)

Cruiser20 said:


> Really appreciate you updating and contributing. I guess you had a job offer that supported the substantial ties clause. Unfortunately, I dont have any offer yet so it will be risky for me to wait till the end. Did you provide the PCC for whole family?
> 
> I completely understand that every case is unique but based on your research and gut feeling, do you think the below conditions stand a chance to get RRV
> 
> ...


You don't need PCC for RRV.
I am sure showing the right intention is important. You would also need to provide decent reason for departing Australia.
My opinion would be, try applying for more jobs and take another month or so before finalizing your RRV. Provide all possible documents that can strengthen your case. Just to note, you can still upload additional supporting documents after you've submitted RRV application.

Thanks,
Ss


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

SSrng said:


> You don't need PCC for RRV.
> I am sure showing the right intention is important. You would also need to provide decent reason for departing Australia.
> My opinion would be, try applying for more jobs and take another month or so before finalizing your RRV. Provide all possible documents that can strengthen your case. Just to note, you can still upload additional supporting documents after you've submitted RRV application.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate and wish you best of luck.


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

alamin104 said:


> Sorry for late reply as I didn't notice earlier. Well, the Covid pandemic is playing a big role for RRV applicants now. I have not seen a single refusal case if someone's RRV has expired in this period. You have to apply for both subclass 155 and 157. You cannot apply for only one type. Its the case officer who will decide what visa type you are eligible for. Things are a lot flexible right now in Covid situation. However if you consider immigration law and rules strictly here is the reply to your queries:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi cruise. I am in the situation in UAE and planning to relocate to Australia by June 21 before the expiry of my PR. I am currenty in UAE. Were you sucessful in getting an RRV. I am planning to apply for. Can I have your personal email or contact no so that I can get in touch. Required some guidance. Thanks


----------



## Cruiser20 (Oct 20, 2011)

lloyd12 said:


> Hi cruise. I am in the situation in UAE and planning to relocate to Australia by June 21 before the expiry of my PR. I am currenty in UAE. Were you sucessful in getting an RRV. I am planning to apply for. Can I have your personal email or contact no so that I can get in touch. Required some guidance. Thanks


Please check inbox, have made a group of people in UAE with same situation. I will add you.


----------



## lloyd12 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cruiser20 said:


> Please check inbox, have made a group of people in UAE with same situation. I will add you.


Thanks cruise, Please add me as well.


----------



## prestyler (Mar 8, 2016)

Cruiser20 said:


> Please check inbox, have made a group of people in UAE with same situation. I will add you.


hi cruise, can you please add me to the group aswell. i am in a similar situation.


----------



## qamar_g (Jun 20, 2020)

Dear All please check my post on RRV that I just posted today. It shall clarify many of your doubts.


----------

